# Help!!  Who makes this M&P base?



## Guest (Oct 14, 2009)

Hello, I am trying to find out who makes this LOW SWEAT WHITE melt & pour base. I am seeking to buy wholesale from them directly.   The soaps ingredients are as follow:
Coconut Oil, Palm Oil, Safflower Oil, Glycerine (kosher, of vegetable origin), Purified Water, Sodium Hydroxide (saponifying agent), Sorbitol (moisturizer), Sorbitan Oleate (emulsifier) Soybean Protein (conditioner) and titanium dioxide (mineral whitener).

The soap container looks like this ----






Any suggestions on to what company produces this soap base would be greatly appreciated!! Thanks all, and happy soaping!


----------



## scout (Oct 14, 2009)

Sounds like SFIC.  Soapies Supplies carries it.  So does Southern Soapers.


----------



## scout (Oct 14, 2009)

I forgot to mention Soapies is having a pre-buy this month with really good prices.  If you try to buy it direct from SFIC you have to buy A LOT.


----------



## SilverMaple (Oct 15, 2009)

The stuff I got from Elements came in that container.  I think its SFIC.


----------



## ElementsBB (Oct 16, 2009)

SilverMaple said:
			
		

> The stuff I got from Elements came in that container.  I think its SFIC.



Yep, we carry SFIC bases & their containers look just like the one in your picture.  I'm surprised if your supplier doesn't indicate somewhere on their site that the manufacturer is SFIC.  Most suppliers are proud to carry SFIC's high quality bases & I feel that we're almost like "bragging" to note this on our site.


----------



## AdirondackApothecary (Apr 22, 2013)

try Bulk Apothecary I like the site. Shipping is not outrageous. And they carry a wide variety of SFIC soaps.... yes they are really good quality!


----------

